# alutech mx



## domip2 (26. März 2006)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Laufrad?

1.Felge 
    Alutech Mx
    Lochzahl 36
    Farbe weiss

2.Nabe
   Alutech Singlespeed
   Hinterrad Singlespeed Nabe inkl 10mm Achse
   Ritzel mit 16 Zähnen
   Einbaubreite 135mm
   Material : Alu
   Lochzahl : 36
   Gewicht : 665g (inkl. Achse u. Schrauben/inkl. Ritzel 16 Zähne)

3.Speichen
DT Swiss Champion Speichen schwarz 2.0mm

Preis 90 Euro

Was haltet ihr davon?
Guter Preis?
Geignet für street und Dirt?

Danke für die Antworten

Greetz Domi


----------



## Rote-Locke (27. März 2006)

Wenn es sich um ein neues bzw. neuwertiges Rad handelt würde ich sofort zuschlagen. Felge und Nabe sind absolut Dirt und Street tauglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevo_L (20. August 2007)

Hi!

Hab auch die MX 36 am HR, wollt mal fragen ob die auch für felgenbremsen zu gebrauchen sind...???

Mfg stevo


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. August 2007)

ne, also ausgelegt ist sie dafür nicht, weil die flanke nicht abgedreht ist.. aber  du kannst es ja probieren


----------

